# Swansea ....



## Mr_Nice (Nov 7, 2007)

I am off to Swansea to work on a 3 month contract, I have heard thats its quite a lively place, I enjoy my nightlife and fitness, I have also heard that there are some good runs along the mumbles  
Whats da ya reckon cmon give me the real lowdown on the place, where should I visit


----------



## JTG (Nov 7, 2007)

May I be the first to say the phrase 'Pretty Shitty City'?

Other than that, no idea. Only been there for football at the Vetch and under such circumstances it was usually advisable to go straight in, straight out.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah the mumbles and gower are nice, town centre is shit and wine/wind st looks dangerous to me with it's numerous large drinking sheds

not too far from Cardiff either  

joyo-mun


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 7, 2007)

the mumbles is nice.
you can have some pretty good runs there by the seafront.

check out clyne valley for cross country running. huge inclines and declines - can really test your fitness here.

you have the gower nearby and that's just lovely.

gyms? you kidding? most people in swansea are fat!
it's possibly the fattest city in the SW.
i use to train at the YMCA off St Helen's road.
you also have john burn's gym opposite the station.
that's pretty much it. 
no swimming pools.
then i'm unsure if they've re-opened the leisure centre.

night life is like any other working town.
in the centre, you still get girls (all ages) parading themselves in short skirts on a saturday night.
the men go out in groups, usually wearing the same top man/next shirts.
the odd scuffle here and there.


----------



## zog (Nov 7, 2007)

In terms of fitness, steroids are big in Swansea. 

Nightlife ain't too bad, check out the Monkey bar on High st/Wind st, nice chilled venue with a good selection on nights.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2007)

A brief guide:

Mumbles. Lovely.
Gower. Lovely.
Swansea. Shithole.

Still, Cardiff's not far away.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2007)

mumbles is lovely, i lived there in the 80s, caswell bay, langland bay, three cliffs bay, oxwich bay(?) the gower itself, beautiful, if you get the choice i'd live in mumbles, or in one of  the gower villages ,I lived in newton, that was a lovely village like place, on the hill above mumbles

city centre, was a bit souless tbh, might have changed and that, we tended to leave that to the locals and the valley boys, who came down every weekend for traditional street fighting


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 7, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> ...the locals and the valley boys, who came down every weekend for traditional street fighting



according to me family, that part hasn't changed.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2007)

in my running days i used to run from newton village, along to caswell bay, then up along the cliffs to langland bay, then back to Newton, nice little run


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> according to me family, that part hasn't changed.



stay clear of the city centre then


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice one folks, I should fit in nicely  will check out the bars mentioned and get out running, probably won't be there on Friday / Saturday nights anyway and as I cannot fight its prolly a good idea.....


```
In terms of fitness, steroids are big in Swansea.
```
 
Mmm Don't do steroids, although I will be on the lookout for other drugs  iyswim


----------



## Swan (Nov 10, 2007)

If you want to swim then then the Welsh National Pool is just off Mumbles rd.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 10, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> A brief guide:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're letting your football prejudices rule again Ed!

Having said that Swansea is a shithole with the exception of the Liberty Stadium home to the mighty Ospreys and not so mighty Swans!


----------



## llantwit (Nov 10, 2007)

I love Swansea. Spent the day there today walking along the seafront, eating a great meal in Mumbles, and having a mighty fine Joe's ice cream.
I could live in Swansea if there were any decent jobs around. Friendlier  than Cardiff, and much nicer to be near the sea, the Gower, and West Wales, IMO.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 10, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> the mumbles is nice.
> you can have some pretty good runs there by the seafront.
> 
> check out clyne valley for cross country running. huge inclines and declines - can really test your fitness here.
> ...


There are several pools, most based at senior schools which open to the public and the leisure centre is being rebuilt.
There are a couple of chain gyms but again, there are fitness centres attached to schools council run too.
The wales national pool has a fitness centre too, thats at the bottom of sketty lane

The mumbles is a decent 10k out and back from St Helens ( where there is parking) down to the slip/knab rock and back

Mumbles is nice, it used to be a drinkers paridise but its much quieter now, wind st is where the bars/clubs are. There is a quite decent bar at the top of wind st called Monkey, has a decent crowd and bands etc


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 10, 2007)

*kicks everyone who said Swansea was shit (especially stupid Charlie )*   

Damn right llantwit 

Monkey bar is indeed chilled and a good place to go.
Some of Wind Street is ok. (it isn't that scary ddraig!)
I think avoiding the Kingsway on weekends (well most nights) is a sensible plan tbh...unless you're dumb and young!
Mumbles/Gower - wonderful for eating out/living in/getting fit(10 k thing). Running/cycling/jogging/walking from Swansea centre all along the beach front to Mumbles is gorgeous.  I go there often as alot of my friends are from there.
The Uplands Tavern is a decent pub and has live bands.
Sin City venue/club in centre of town just off the Kingsway roundabout can be ok when they have some decent bands on. 
There are some yummy places to eat all over. If you like sushi, Wasabi in Brynmill is to die for. There is a delicious indian restaurant just off main road near Blackpill, classy and not over priced (can;t think of the name at mo )
Quite a few more eatz places but will pass more on if you want sometime....just pm me, know a few very decent take away places too.

There is an (apparently) gorgeous leisure type complex in the new SA1 area....called The Village. It has foods n stuff too. Not checked it out yet, expensive I hear but fabulous. 
YMCA is kinda shitty but cheap at about £20 a month...as long as you go often to get your moneys worth.
John Burns gym is not far from me heh. I used to go but...got bored (I'm not a fan of gyms). Tis a nice gym though, friendly atmosphere when I went. More than YMCA, can't remember how much though.

And YES i am from Swansea..ya heathens :mad


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 13, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *kicks everyone who said Swansea was shit (especially stupid Charlie )*
> 
> Damn right llantwit
> 
> ...


 
Strumpet,

Thats really useful thank you for the post.  I am pitching up there next week for  3 - 6 month contract working for a governement agency  
I will be checking out the places that you mentioned, local knowledge is always useful


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 13, 2007)

No prob.
As I said....pm me if you wanna know any more.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 13, 2007)

Swanseas okay, but lets face it it's no Neath.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 13, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## FaradayCaged (Nov 28, 2007)

Wind street and Kingways are harmless compared to Newport on the weekend, well from what i made of it it was! i spent the night in the Dragon Hotel and had a whale of a night only moving from Wind Street and Kingsway to go to Escape, night-life is better then Cardiff thats for sure


----------



## Biffo (Nov 28, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Swanseas okay, but lets face it it's no Neath.



I've been to Paradise but I've never been to Neath.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 28, 2007)

LOL  *groans@Biffo*


----------



## jjuice (Nov 28, 2007)

heaven is like swansea, only bigger


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 28, 2007)

Mr_Nice said:
			
		

> I am off to Swansea to work on a 3 month contract, I have heard thats its quite a lively place, I enjoy my nightlife and fitness, I have also heard that there are some good runs along the mumbles
> Whats da ya reckon cmon give me the real lowdown on the place, where should I visit



Have you ever watched "Twin Town"?


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 28, 2007)

Twin Town


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 28, 2007)

Tis coolio. probably by secon fave film ever
However its only representative of a certain sort of jack... lets be fair..
Its accurately observed theres no doubt but not all of swansea is like that


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 29, 2007)

LMHF! *hug* 

Yeh that's true...


----------



## Trufflepig (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Folks, I grew up in Swansea, and have never managed to stay away for long - still in the Uplands.  If anybody wants a native to show them the ropes PM me.  I'm usually found wandering between the Uplands Tav, Mozarts and Monkey in no particular order.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 29, 2007)

Bishop Gore or Dynevor?


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 29, 2007)

Trufflepig said:
			
		

> Hi Folks, I grew up in Swansea, and have never managed to stay away for long - still in the Uplands.  If anybody wants a native to show them the ropes PM me.  I'm usually found wandering between the Uplands Tav, Mozarts and Monkey in no particular order.



TP,

Been here for 2 weeks now and its not that bad a place, still getting my bearings, funny enough in the first week I was offered weed by a group of lads  I am going back on Friday but I am around mid week if ya fancy meeting for a drink, checked out Monkey, nice place but it was quite when I got there 1am last night ......
Get back to me and give me the lowdown,


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2007)

Trufflepig said:
			
		

> Hi Folks, I grew up in Swansea, and have never managed to stay away for long - still in the Uplands.  If anybody wants a native to show them the ropes PM me.  I'm usually found wandering between the Uplands Tav, Mozarts and Monkey in no particular order.



uplands tavern - did that use to be called "streets" in the 80s? it had a load of shop fronts as the pub decor - very popular palce when i lived there


----------



## Trufflepig (Nov 29, 2007)

Mr_Nice said:
			
		

> TP,
> 
> Been here for 2 weeks now and its not that bad a place, still getting my bearings, funny enough in the first week I was offered weed by a group of lads  I am going back on Friday but I am around mid week if ya fancy meeting for a drink, checked out Monkey, nice place but it was quite when I got there 1am last night ......
> Get back to me and give me the lowdown,



Glad to hear you're enjoying it, I'll be happy to meet up - I'm in San Francisco atm - but flying back to the "graveyard of ambition" today. Monkey is really a weekend spot - though these days its pretty crowded, better in the old days before they expanded into next door. Still it is one of the few spots to avoid the weekend warriors after closing time.  Mozarts in the Uplands is the typical afterhours drinking den, full of all sorts, nicotine stained stripey walpaper and piano.  The Tav is still Swansea's live most popular music pub - but everyone is sat outside, get there early on the weekend if you don't want to queue.

To LilMissHIssyFit - I was an Olchfa boy, though my Mum taught cookery at Bishop Gore for about 25 years.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 1, 2007)

OMG   Who's your mum? I used to be a regular in the uplands Tav many years ago. 
Happy days

My brother went to Olchfa, we lived in the catchment but my olds sent me to BG.


----------



## Tan_Y_Ddraig (Dec 2, 2007)

I have been to the uplands tav a few times. It's over the road from the spar and the rock club (up some stairs) and been there a few times too.

Shame about how packed it gets.. i even saw a massive queue to get in once!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 3, 2007)

Only discovered this place recently on the recommendation of a friend, but it seemed like a pretty decent art gallery and worth checking out on a slow Sunday afternoon:

Glynn Vivian Gallery


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 3, 2007)

It's a beautiful building.....and only about 1 min. walk from me


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 3, 2007)

Sometimes I miss swansea, most of the time I give it not a second thought.
Ive realised most people who grow up there fall into two camps, those who cant leave and those who have left and rarely go back

Then there are the third lot... the incomers who think its the bees bollocks (my parents fall into that category)


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 3, 2007)

I left a few times n came back. 
Hope to leave again sometime...change is as good as a rest eh!
Would come back when I'm old though


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2019)

What a fucking shitball









> A property developer has been fined £300,000 for ordering a 176-year-old, 90ft giant redwood to be cut down for new homes.
> 
> Fiorenzo Sauro, 49, had 70 protected trees illegally felled to build 80 homes.
> 
> ...




Property tycoon who had 180-year-old giant redwood tree cut down is fined £300k


----------



## jjuice (Oct 16, 2019)

Hope the 300k fine has wiped that effing smirk off his face. What a disgrace


----------

